# Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

Nach diesem Text hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249444 
will ich zu eurem Amüsement einen weiteren, auch in Fulda abgestempelten, Brief zur Kenntnis geben der heute unsere Redaktion erreichte....


----------



## lausi97 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

tschuldigung:was ein ein scheiß sich doch manche aus ihrem Kleinsthirn rausquetschen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Der erste anonyme Brief informiert euch noch darüber, dass ihr nicht so viele Anlger erreicht, wie ihr meint - der zweite bescheinigt, euch, dass ihr Schuld seid, dass die Fusion geplatzt ist. Was wird im dritten stehen?


----------



## hennes59 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Was für ein Mensch ist das, der so einen Brief schreibt und glaubt, dass man ihn ernst nimmt.  #c


----------



## RibnitzerJung (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Also zu dem ganzen Sachverhalt kann ich mich nicht äußern... aber der Verfasser scheint nicht die hellste Birne im Leuchter zu sein... bei der Rechtschreibung! #d


----------



## Wegberger (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Hallo Thomas,

kannst du "DEN" nicht fest engagieren, so für .. ein Satirebereich hier im Bord ? 

Dann müsste das nicht immer per Briefpost - so umständlich - laufen.

LG


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

ist das gei... ;-) dieses geschreibsel würde original zu nem älteren knurrigen herren mit hut passen, der hier in fulda in den zug stieg... ach nee, der sich in den ice nach berlin selbst "reinschubste" just do oder frei vor der abstimmung. er quetschte sich an mann, frau, kind vorbei, um ja noch einen sitzplatz vor diesen zu ergattern. ( bahn comfort, aber ich war müde und hatte keine lust, mein bezahltes vorrecht auf solch einen platz zu erstreiten, hab mich deshalb im gang auf den boden hingesetzt, um meine ruhe zu haben) pustekuchen, es dauerte nicht lange und der herr erschien auf dem gang und telefonierte. und das so laut, daß es schwachsinnig war, aus dem ruhebereich herausgekommen zu sein. und da faselte er andauernd was von den "säcken vom dav", von "sowieso dummen "ossis", die ja doch keine ahnung haben, von "...wenn die uns das ding versauen, dann platzt aber die bombe" usw. vieles ging mir wegen zuggeräuschen, dialekt und desinteresse abhanden, aber ansonsten original der stil des briefes!


----------



## Brutzel (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Ich bin ja auch noch nicht solange hier..dachte belese mich bischen über mein Hobby und schaue mal so wie,wo,was gefangen wird. Hätte ja nicht gedacht das ich mich beim Geheimdienst registriere.|rolleyes Hier wird manipuliert und abgehört Wahnsinn.Also solltet ihr Spenden suchen zwecks neuer Abhörgeräte ich bin dabei.


----------



## zanderzone (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Mafia, Stasi?? Wat is denn mit ihm? Hier gehts doch nur um Würmerbaden!! Der Typ is ja der Knaller :-D


----------



## mabo1992 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Vorallen "Lieber Herr Finkbeiner"*grins* ist ja auch mal ne Tolle ausdrucksweise, vermisse nur noch Mfg am Ende des Briefes. Erst sind die Moderatoren "Mutanten etc" und jetzt wieder "lieb" obwohl sie ja angeblich Schuld daran sind das die Fusion gescheitert ist. Mal Ehrlich wie wenig Verstand hat dieser Mensch????Dümmer geht immer...wie man so schön sagt...


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



Auf Grund dieser Äußerung sollte Herr Kuhr vielleicht mal über eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt nachdenken !  






Zumal er sich als Pressesprecher des LAV-SH , der live von der Versammlung berichtete, bestimmt ungern als AB-Spitzel hinstellen ließe ...


----------



## Fischdieb (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Geheimplan DAV zur Zerschlagung des VDSF? Da bleibt sogar mir die Spuke weg. 
Ich war am 17.11. mit in Berlin und habe alles hautnah mitbekommen.
Dadurch das die Abstimmung geheim war kann doch niemand mit Webcam etc. ausspioniert werden...ich habe hier schon viel Unsinn gelesen, aber das ist mit Spitzenrang.
Schade, das es solche Leute die so denken wirklich gibt...


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Wie man sich über so nen Kram den Kopf dermaßen zerbrechen kann... Gibt für ihn wohl nichts wichtigeres in der Welt... Juckt mich irgendwie nicht die Bohne was der Kerl zu melden hat #c


----------



## Margarelon (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

OK, zusammenfassend stellen wir also fest, dass das AB Schuld trägt an der Nichtfusion. Resultierend aus einem genialen Zusammenspiel von Maulwurfspion, Laptop und Webcam, gepaart mit einem durch Spionage durchsetzten DAV-Geheimplan.
Somit wirst du, lieber Thomas, offensichtlich demnächst, als Oberhaupt der geheimen AB ("Angler-Bruderschaft vom heiligen Rutenhalter, gegr. im Jahre des Herren 33"), den Vorsitz eines erst deutschlandweiten, dann weltumspannenden Sportfischerverbandes übernehmen müssen!
Wir verneigen uns in Ehrfurcht vor dir, Herr und Meister! Gesegnet seiest du, der die Herrschaft hat über alles Fischgetier in Meer und Fluss!
|supergri

Und der Schreiberling dieses netten Briefs hält den "DaVinci-Code" für eine Doku.... #q


----------



## gründler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Da ich weiß das viele im Amt stehende mittlerweile alles über Lapi erledigen (mich eingeschlossen) und der Lapi auch auf Kreissitzungen mittlerweile einzug erhalten hat.Müssen wir nur noch rausfinden welcher der ca.50-100Lapis am besagten tag der richtige ist.

Möglich ist es auch das die Iluminatis mit eingeweiht sind,und die Mayas haben nicht am 21.12.2012 einen Weltuntergang vorrausgesagt,Nein sie haben den Untergang eines Anglerverbands vorrausgesehen,danach kommen die Aliens und klauen uns alles Wasser,ja und dann ist eh schluß mit Angeln ^^.


#h


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Ne ganze Menge Müll in dem Schreiben, da könnte man glatt ne Festtagsrede im Karneval draus machen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Mich würde jetzt einmal wirklich interessieren, ob dieser Brief einfach nur ein Fake ist - also von einem Trittbrettfahrer- (nicht vom AB!) oder ob der Absender ein ernstzunehmendes Problem hat und das wirklich sein Ernst und seine Meinung ist! 

Interessant finde ich auf jeden Fall die Stelle "mit dem Maulwurf", wo ganz deutlich der Hinweis kommt, dass bewusst Informationen zurückgehalten werden! Das was immer wieder abgestritten wird...


----------



## Fischdieb (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Na klar, Du nimmst das auch noch ernst...das soll wohl dann der Beweis für irgendwas sein? Das der DAV einen "Maullwurf" im VDSF hat....??


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Peinlich der Brief. - Noch peinlicher wie sich erwachsene Menschen darüber aufregen können....


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Peinlich der Brief. - Noch peinlicher wie sich erwachsene Menschen darüber aufregen können....



Na und wie ich mich darüber aufrege!!!!
Was meinst Du, was es für eine Mühe gemacht hat, die Webcam des Laptops des Pressesprechers eines Fusionsbefürworterverbandes anzuzapfen!!!!!


Ich liebe Realsatire!!!!!!


----------



## Murcho (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

ganz krass finde ich ja:

"...man wollte eigentlich* entgegen der Meinung der Basis*... doch für die Fusion stimmen" 

....diese Leute haben nich verstanden dass Sie als Vorstände/Stimmberechtigte etc. *Vertreter Ihrer Mitglieder* sind. 
Juristisch gesehen: reine (Ausführungs-)Organe ihres Vereins(also ihrer Basis)
...ich finde es empörend was diese besagten mindestens 18 Stimmberechtigten des VDSF sich einbilden!

Am Besten wäre es wirklich, wenn es einen Verband gegebn würde, wo die Leute wissen in welcher Positon Sie agieren...anstatt sich einzubilden sie könnten sich selbst (entgegen der Basis) profilieren wie sie möchten.....leider wird das Utopie bleiben


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Jo, das könnte der Brüller schlechthin sein.

Andererseits muss man sich mal überlegen, dass der Schreiber höchstwahrscheinlich an der Sitzung teilgenommen hat, den Herrn Kuhr mit Laptop bemerkt, aber nicht geschnallt hat, dass dieser die Informationen im Forum des LSFV-SH veröffentlicht hat.

Dann muss man sich vor Augen halten, welche Typen da über die Zukunft der Angelfischerei abstimmen. Zumindest "auch", sicher nicht allgemein. 

Und dann ist das gleich viel weniger lustig.


----------



## hesi01 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Kaspertheater


----------



## Margarelon (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> J
> Andererseits muss man sich mal überlegen, dass der Schreiber höchstwahrscheinlich an der Sitzung teilgenommen hat, den Herrn Kuhr mit Laptop bemerkt, aber nicht geschnallt hat, dass dieser die Informationen im Forum des LSFV-SH veröffentlicht hat.



MOMENT! Du willst doch jetzt nicht behaupten, dass es keine Liveschaltung mit bewegten Bildern direkt in Thomas' Arbeitszimmer gegeben hat???? Dass Herr Kuhn "nur" in's Forum seines Verbandes gepostet und Thomas "nur" dort mitgelesen und somit quasi die Informationen aus zweiter Hand und genau genommen kopiert hat??? Da glaube ich jetzt ja nicht! Du bist kein echter Verschwörungstheoretiker. Sowas geht ja garnicht!

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Grins - ich bin noch viiiiiiiiiiel viel schlechter, verschwörerischer, hinterhältiger - ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung ;-)))))))


----------



## HD4ever (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

ist doch sehr erheiternd mal nicht immer nur über Schwachmaten der PETA schnunzeln zu müssen  |supergri
es gibt auch noch andere die zur Erheiterung beitragen ! 

Nun wissen wir ja wer an der geplatzten Fusion Schuld hat !!!
Schande über den T.F.  :m


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

...der Thomas hat da nämlich gekellnert, mit 'ner Wanze im Knopfloch 
...und der Franz hat unter Thomas' Account hier die Ergebnisse gepostet
Liebe Delegierte, jetzt kennt ihr den Kellner mit dem Dauergrinsegesicht!!!!


----------



## pfefferladen (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Klingt alles irgendwie nach James Bond


----------



## Carp-MV (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Wo wir gerade bei James Bond sind. Ich empfehle dem Verfasser dieses Briefes mal diesen Film, dort kann er seine komischen Gedanken dann besser ausleben ......

http://youtu.be/q-gLRp5bSpw


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Ich hab den VDSF unterwandert, den DAV, wahrscheinlich auch den  Fischereiverband, es wurde ja auch schon mal behaupte, dass ich SPD-Abgeordneter werden will, Frau Dr. Hipparch-Kassan und die FDP hab ich natürlich auch im Sack, ich leite selbstverständlich auch inoffiziell MAD,BND, BMU etc...

Wartet nur was da alles noch auf euch zukommt, wenn ich erst mal richtig anfange  ;-)))


----------



## Ulli3D (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Sendereife Büttenrede, fehlen nur noch die Stellen für den Tusch #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Also ich finde der ADAC gehört noch auf die to do Liste.:m

Edit: Ulli hat seinen dazwischen gehalten....


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Moin moin,

Die Maulwurftheorie ist DER Bringer schlechthin!! Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrlich....

Wenn Dummheit schreiben könnte.. Der Verfasser würde einen Bestseller nach dem anderen fabrizieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also ich finde der ADAC gehört noch auf die to do Liste.:m


Hatt ich vergessen, sorry ;-))))


----------



## gründler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ist das gei... ;-) dieses geschreibsel würde original zu nem älteren knurrigen herren mit hut passen, der hier in fulda in den zug stieg... ach nee, der sich in den ice nach berlin selbst "reinschubste" just do oder frei vor der abstimmung. er quetschte sich an mann, frau, kind vorbei, um ja noch einen sitzplatz vor diesen zu ergattern. ( bahn comfort, aber ich war müde und hatte keine lust, mein bezahltes vorrecht auf solch einen platz zu erstreiten, hab mich deshalb im gang auf den boden hingesetzt, um meine ruhe zu haben) pustekuchen, es dauerte nicht lange und der herr erschien auf dem gang und telefonierte. und das so laut, daß es schwachsinnig war, aus dem ruhebereich herausgekommen zu sein. und da faselte er andauernd was von den "säcken vom dav", von "sowieso dummen "ossis", die ja doch keine ahnung haben, von "...wenn die uns das ding versauen, dann platzt aber die bombe" usw. vieles ging mir wegen zuggeräuschen, dialekt und desinteresse abhanden, aber ansonsten original der stil des briefes!


 
Eine frage hab ich noch,sach mal darf ich das als Fantasie abtun,oder ist dir das echt genau so wiederfahren???

Der Smilie sagt mir zu wenig aus als das ich es genau einordnen kann.

lg#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

@gründler
es ist mir genau so wiederfahren. wie gesagt donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag im ice nach berlin- ostbahnhof, fährt von fulda 16:11 und 17:11, mit einem von beiden bin ich nach hause in kassel gefahren, der mann war ca. 55-65 jahre alt, hatte nen rucksack, als er "einstieg" und ne recht brubblige stimme, so wie einer, der gute laune nicht kennt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @gründler
> es ist mir genau so wiederfahren. wie gesagt donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag im ice nach berlin- ostbahnhof, fährt von fulda 16:11 und 17:11, mit einem von beiden bin ich nach hause in kassel gefahren, der mann war ca. 55-65 jahre alt, hatte nen rucksack, als er "einstieg" und ne recht brubblige stimme, so wie einer, der gute laune nicht kennt.


Ich schmeiss mich weg - der Leopard hat den anonymen Schreiber getroffen.........

Einer von denen?
http://www.hessenfischer.net/lfvh/lfvh_1.htm


----------



## leopard_afrika (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

wie gesagt, der stil des briefes und dem sein quatschen passen echt zusammen


----------



## basslawine (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @gründler
> es ist mir genau so wiederfahren. wie gesagt donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag im ice nach berlin- ostbahnhof, fährt von fulda 16:11 und 17:11, mit einem von beiden bin ich nach hause in kassel gefahren, der mann war ca. 55-65 jahre alt, hatte nen rucksack, als er "einstieg" und ne recht brubblige stimme, so wie einer, der gute laune nicht kennt.



Jetzt wirds ja richtig "heiss" hier,
wahrscheinlich guckte noch ein Zipfel eines Maulwurfskostüms aus dem Rucksack...|kopfkrat
Wir sollten Dich auf Kosten des Anglerboards in Hypnose versetzen lassen, um den unterbewusst abgespeicherten Teil des Geprächs hervorzukramen.

@ Thomas: mach doch aus den Briefen mal ein Buch (mehr davon!), oder wartest du damit bis zur Erringung der Weltherrschaft


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



> @ Thomas: mach doch aus den Briefen mal ein Buch (mehr davon!), oder wartest du damit bis zur Erringung der Weltherrschaft


Eeeeeeiiiiiiins nachm anderen - also zuerst die Weltherrschaft ;-))))


----------



## Margarelon (23. November 2012)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich weg - der Leopard hat den anonymen Schreiber getroffen.........
> 
> Einer von denen?
> http://www.hessenfischer.net/lfvh/lfvh_1.htm



Klasse, ne? Frauenquote erfüllt. Auch wenn sie "nur" die Kasse machen darf. 
"Nee, die isch ne Guuude, die kann net fische, abbe Buchhaldung!"


----------



## basslawine (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Oder wars Mole Man himself???

http://www.comicvine.com/mole-man/29-2481/all-images/108-217857/jack_kirby/105-2460353/

Dann wirds richtig eng,....


----------



## gründler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> *ist das gei... ;-) dieses geschreibsel würde original zu nem älteren knurrigen herren mit hut passen, der hier in fulda in den zug stieg... ach nee, der sich in den ice nach berlin selbst "reinschubste" just do oder frei vor der abstimmung. er quetschte sich an mann, frau, kind vorbei, um ja noch einen sitzplatz vor diesen zu ergattern. ( bahn comfort, aber ich war müde und hatte keine lust, mein bezahltes vorrecht auf solch einen platz zu erstreiten, hab mich deshalb im gang auf den boden hingesetzt, um meine ruhe zu haben) pustekuchen, es dauerte nicht lange und der herr erschien auf dem gang und telefonierte. und das so laut, daß es schwachsinnig war, aus dem ruhebereich herausgekommen zu sein. und da faselte er andauernd was von den "säcken vom dav", von "sowieso dummen "ossis", die ja doch keine ahnung haben, von "...wenn die uns das ding versauen, dann platzt aber die bombe" usw. vieles ging mir wegen zuggeräuschen, dialekt und desinteresse abhanden, aber ansonsten original der stil des briefes!*


 


leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @*gründler*
> *es ist mir genau so wiederfahren. wie gesagt donnerstag oder freitag nachmittag im ice nach berlin- ostbahnhof, fährt von fulda 16:11 und 17:11, mit einem von beiden bin ich nach hause in kassel gefahren, der mann war ca. 55-65 jahre alt, hatte nen rucksack, als er "einstieg" und ne recht brubblige stimme, so wie einer, der gute laune nicht kennt*.


 

:m:m:m

Da ich diesen trööt schon verlinkt/verschickt habe,darunter an etliche DAV Lesende,muss ich das hier nochmal zusammenfassen.

Gewisse Sätze werden da einigen DAV'lern sicher gefallen.#h



lg


----------



## Wegberger (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Hallo,



> Auf Grund dieser Äußerung sollte Herr Kuhr vielleicht mal über eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt nachdenken !



Denke erstmal überlegt er, ob er mit einer Ehrenerklärung seinen Ruf retten kann :m

LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

2  (w)irre Briefe innerhalb 9 Wochen....hmmm

*Verehrter Schreiberling,auch wenn vieles in deinem Schreiben für etliche AB Member recht unterhaltsam und sehr amüsant klingt,so sind wir doch jetzt wach geworden und seeeehr besorgt.*

*Nämlich um deine Gesundheit..da scheint in deiner Kindheit die Schaukel doch etwas zu nah an der Hauswand gestanden zu sein ?

Und nun siehst du keinen Ausweg mehr,musst dir Luft machen angesichts der zahlreichen Feinde,der Lauscher und allgegenwärtigen Bedrohung und Verschwörung durchs AB?

Ruhe,innerer Frieden,Stille.... für dich nur erreichbar am Ort mit der 00 Nummer,dem Klo?
* 
*Und nun die gute Nachricht,es besteht noch Hoffnung für deinen Zirkus* *im Kopf,all die Stimmen in deinem **Diencephalon, die dir diesen geschriebenen* *Mumpitz zuflüsterten..du erliegst ihnen einfach,richtig?

Wir möchten DIR helfen,ja..auch dafür sind wir uns nicht zu schade.
Vorab empfehle ich folgende Lektüre:

http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/17382/Ist-Verfolgungswahn-heilbar/

Und wenn das durch ist und die Stimmen nachlassen,darfst du dir einen richtigen Agentenfilm anschauen..so als Belohnung und zur zusätzlichen Desensibilisierung.Wir möchten ja nicht das du rückfällig wirst.

http://www.trailerseite.de/archiv/trailer-2011/16247-johnny-english-2-film-trailer.html

Viel Vergnügen
Und vor allem:GUTE GENESUNG

*


----------



## u-see fischer (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Habe ich den Brief richtig verstanden?
Weil einige sich beobachtet fühlten, haben diese Leute so gestimmt wie eine bestimmte Menge der Basis das wollte, ansonsten hätte man gerne anders abgestimmt. #q


----------



## marioschreiber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe ich den Brief richtig verstanden?
> Weil einige sich beobachtet fühlten, haben diese Leute so gestimmt wie eine bestimmte Menge der Basis das wollte, ansonsten hätte man gerne anders abgestimmt. #q



Genau das !
Da wird uns Demokratie erklärt !


----------



## prinz1 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

also ich finds extrem goil!
dieser mensch schießt ein tor nach dem anderen!!!
schade nur, das es eigentore sind, und der/die gute kriegts nicht mal mit!
habe selten so gelacht beim lesen eines briefes, nicht mal beim ersten anonymen letter.
ich finds demnach lustig und gut is!
petri heil und angeln gehen!

der prinz


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



gründler schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> 
> Da ich diesen trööt schon verlinkt/verschickt habe,darunter an etliche DAV Lesende,


 
Ich auch - ich auch!!

Hab das ebenfalls mal verlinkt, weitergeleitet..... Selbst diejenigen die pro Fusion sind/waren haben sich herzhaft amüsiert.
"Der hat einen anner Waffel" war das höflichste Kompliment dabei.
Nicht mal die die dem AB nicht wohlgesonnen sind nehmen den Knaben ernst. Einige davon sehen zwar Thomas als das "persohnifizierte Böse" an. Aber die Maulwurfstheorie ist selbst den hartgesottesten "Gegnern" ne Nummer zu albern....


----------



## ernie1973 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

LOL

...made my day!



LUSTIG!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



> Einige davon sehen zwar Thomas als das "persohnifizierte Böse" an.


Man muss sich seine Meriten hart verdienen - richte ihnen meine Dank für das Lob aus ..


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

@ Thomas ,


> richte ihnen meine Dank für das Lob aus ..


 
Nicht nötig......
Das dir gegenüber ( ich zitiere) jeder "Dickhäuter" nur Pergament aufe Rippen hat haben se schon lange begriffen..


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Wow- ein echter Knaller!

Wer solche Briefe schreibt, hat definitiv in der Dusche hinten gestanden.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8LaUaG_sH8


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Weltverschwörer..und die Zentralen Köpfe treffen sich im AB


----------



## Peter61 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Echt krank der Brief und der Typ. 
Auf solche Leute brauchen wir nicht zu hören und schon gar ncht als Vertreter für uns Angler. 
Weg mit solchen Leuten!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



> Das dir gegenüber ( ich zitiere) jeder "Dickhäuter" nur Pergament aufe Rippen hat haben se schon lange begriffen..


Cool, hat was ;-))

Dann wissen die ja schon, dass sie mich nur mit guter Politik für Angler ruhig stellen können...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Wenn die Verhältnisse irre werde, werden die Irren zu Profis.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

solch Geschreibsel sollte man keine Aufmerksamkeit spenden.
Da kann auch genau nur jemand versuchen hier bestimmte Personen aufeinander zu hetzen. 
Bei mir heißt Anonym immer gleich Papierkorb!
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Smanhu (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

*CSI* *Anglerboard*..!!! LOLOL
Ich kann nimmer#r|jump:|muahah:

Bitte mehr!! Da kann ich den TV auslassen und Strom sparen!!!!

@Thomas

jetzt musst deinen Nickname ändern in Thomas007...Du bist enttarnt worden

Wenn mans mal ganz nüchtern sieht: was hätten wir verloren wenns den Vdsf zerschlagen würde? ....Glückseligkeit|kopfkrat!! 
Hast ganze Arbeit geleistet agent Thomas:m:m


----------



## goeddoek (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Klingt alles irgendwie nach James Bond



Du weißt gar nich, wie nahe Du an der Wahrheit bist. Schließlich war der Schwoob früher bei den Spätzle Forces ;-)


----------



## Gunnar. (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

******Eilmeldung **** Eilmeldung**** Eilmeldung****

Maulwurf in während der Fusionsabstimmung enttant....



******Eilmeldung **** Eilmeldung**** Eilmeldung****

auf ihn mit Gebrüll!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Verwendung authorisiert durch mich (weil ich das ein geiles Bild find - ich bin so schön..:m:m)


----------



## gründler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Eilmeldung angekommen,melde:  gesichteter maulwurf ist ungefáhrlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



> gesichteter maulwurf ist ungefáhrlich


pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff - guck die Krallen an - saugefährlich...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gründler (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Ok,umgestimmt!

Maulwurf doch gefährlich aber bitte fangt ihn lebend ^^


#h


----------



## angler1996 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

ich kann Ralle nur Recht geben, wenn ich mir überlege, dass der Typ in der Versammlung saß und mit entschieden hat.|gr:
was kommt dann als Nächstes?

Der "Maulwurf" konnte ein größeres Loch drunter graben 
oder so- als echtes "subversives  Element" ( sorry).
Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will Frau Dr. Hipparch-Kassan. Wartet nur wenn ich erst mal richtig anfange ;-)))


 
Ah, das sind die wahren Beweggründe die Fusion zum scheitern zu bringen...


----------



## eggeuser (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

"das geht in Kürze gegen Euch nach hinten los";+

also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Einfach nur zum lachen der Brief da brauch ich mehr von! 
Das positive Maulwurf Thomas007 wurde enttarnt :m


----------



## Lazarus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Ich habe gerade einen anonymen Anruf erhalten, dass der 'anonyme' Brief von einer dem AB sehr nahestehenden Person selbst fabriziert wurde. Wem soll ich jetzt nur glauben?
Cui bono?


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Uuuuiiiiihhhhhh , der Lazarus , der Häuptling der Verschwörungstheoretiker............
Hatte  dich echt schon vermisst hier im Thread......... 
Aber es hatte ja auch niemand Kuchen gerufen, oder ich habs überlesen .


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Smanhu (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ah, das sind die wahren Beweggründe die Fusion zum scheitern zu bringen...



jaja, was hat der Thomas wohl böses mit der _Frau_ Doktor vor??...|kopfkrat 
Spätzle of hell !!! 


Also ich muss sagen, dieser Trööt hätte die besten Chancen den TröötAward des Jahres zu gewinnen!! Spitze!!:m


----------



## Margarelon (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Uuuuiiiiihhhhhh , der Lazarus , der Häuptling der Verschwörungstheoretiker............
> Hatte  dich echt schon vermisst hier im Thread.........
> Aber es hatte ja auch niemand Kuchen gerufen, oder ich habs überlesen .
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal, das ist der richtige Augenblick, um Popcorn und Bier zu holen, sich zurück zu lehnen und zu warten...

|supergri


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2012)

*AW: Neuer Brief von anonymem Schreiber......*

Noch Platz auf der Couch ???
Bier geht auf mich !  |supergri|supergri|supergri


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Margarelon (24. November 2012)

cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Noch Platz auf der Couch ???
> Bier geht auf mich !  |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Da haben wir unser Bier wohl alleine trinken müssen...


----------

